# I need some information about....



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Breeding my (8) Gold Mac...I know for sure My Mac are mature and old enough to breed.

What I want to know is can some one show me a picture of your set up, or explain to me how you set up your breeding tank? Or give me some information about it.

I am currently setting up a 50gallon breeder tank right now. I will be working on breeding them in 50gallon breeder tank. I will set up as a "dry season" do water change 10% every 3days, until the water are left with 30% in the 50% breeder tank. Then I will leave them there for 2 week with out water change.

After 2 week I will start a raining season (that's when the breeding season) using my power head to push up the water and make it like a rain fall.

I don't know if this method will work, but please give me some advise on this or suggestion.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i might be getting a mac shoal and would also like 2 know about breeding them so lets here from some experts


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

There is a lot of information to be found on this beyond just piranha-fury (and OPEFE) alone.....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Aaronic said:


> There is a lot of information to be found on this beyond just piranha-fury (and OPEFE) alone.....


Thanks...I had read tons of Infor from OPEFE already. But just wanted some ID and suggestion from members who has success breeding RED and other.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Any one?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Youre not gonna be able to find what your looking for on this site. Ill tell you that now.

I dont think I can say where you can as much as Id like to. Its against the rules for some reason.


----------



## Aaronic (Apr 22, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> There is a lot of information to be found on this beyond just piranha-fury (and OPEFE) alone.....


Thanks...I had read tons of Infor from OPEFE already. But just wanted some ID and suggestion from members who has success breeding RED and other.








[/quote]

You mis-red my post. I said there is information to be found other than pfury and opefe.


----------

